# Any reasonably priced 1911 .22LRs out there?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for a 1911 in .22lr for the wife to shoot. I've heard bad things about the Chiappa line. Browning seems to be pretty well received pretty pricey. Anything else to consider?


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know anything about the .22 1911s, but I sure do love the look of my Sig 1911s. They function extremely well (although I have no clue about the reputation of .22) They have a couple in their lineup...

I think this one looks pretty slick:
http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/1911-22lr-flat-dark-earth.aspx

It's on gunbroker for $277


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to know if anyone makes one that isn't too picky with ammo. Seems like most auto loaders are really picky on the ammo they take.

My Ruger MK-II and my buddy's Buckmark are super picky on what we feed them. Its gotten to the point that I rarely shoot fine for fear of running out of ammo to feed it.

The Browning looks and feels nice. Its smaller than most so it might be a good option if your wife has smaller hands. 

Could be worse, you could spend more and buy a Kimber .22


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was reading up on the sig, found this article. Some interesting info on Ammo towards the end.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/sig_1911-22.htm

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I was reading up on the sig, found this article. Some interesting info on Ammo towards the end.
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/sig_1911-22.htm
> 
> -DallanC


My friend was using some bulk Remington Thunderbolts (not plated) and they cycled ok. But accuracy went to shiz after a few mags. The rifling was so fouled up that his groups opened up substantially.

We did notice that the Federal bulk plated ammo shot quite well. So if you can get your hands on those, they did cycle fine. But as Chuck mentioned, seems that the high velocity stuff works best. CCI Mini-Mags seemed best for mine.... good luck finding them though!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck finding Federals, they are probably the most sought after 22lr round. Thunderbolts I agree suck, but the Golden Bullets are pretty good and you can actually find them for sale quite often. I usually see bricks for sale at least every week, in fact I've bought 8 bricks this summer (gave a few away as presents, tips to guides etc)


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey remember CCI Stingers? Yeah... me too :sad:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the Colt version of the 1911 .22. It has never had a jam in 2 years, even when it gets filthy from cheap ammo. The sights suck but other than that, it's great. Let me know if you want to try it out.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Hey remember CCI Stingers? Yeah... me too :sad:


Unicorns! Lookee at the price on'em! ;D

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I know two guys that have the Sigs. They both like them, they don't seem to be overly ammo fussy.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure what you consider pricey but I have a friend that has Colt 1911/A1 Government Model and it shoots really well. His family has ran several thousand rounds through it and never a jam. I have shot it few times and I think it is a pretty nice piece. He paid right $320 for it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple of the GSG 1911's in 22lr. They are very functional firearms and not picky about ammo at all. I probably enjoy shooting my full size gsg 1911 more than just about any gun I own. Full size feel without the cost or recoil.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a GSG 1911 .22 with 3 mags I'd sell for $350.00. 
Barely used because it was bought just before 22lr ammo became scarce.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

you can get a colt 1911 off cdnn for 279 brand new. http://www.cdnnsports.com/colt-1911-a1-22lr-government-model.html#.VFj9KJ3n_cs

or the compact or full size gsg1911 off cdnn for 269 right now. http://www.cdnnsports.com/gsg-1911-922-22lr-3-5-blk-adj-sgts-ambi-1-10rd.html#.VFj9XJ3n_cs

or the sig 1911 for 299 http://www.cdnnsports.com/1911-22-22lr-5-ambi-safety-3d-sgt-adj-trg-1-10rd.html#.VFj9mp3n_cs
350 for a used one aint no deal. lol


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

It's less than I paid for it but not by much. I like it enough that I won't take much of a loss. When I got it, just those two mags cost almost $60.00.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Christine said:


> It's less than I paid for it but not by much. I like it enough that I won't take much of a loss. When I got it, just those two mags cost almost $60.00.


agreed.. I wouldnt sell mine for that little either. I like mine so much that I hope I never have to sell it ever! I think I paid 25 for each additional mag. Great little guns. I have put thousands of rounds through mine and I enjoy every shot I've taken with it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yea the $320 that my buddy paid had two extra mags.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the ideas & info.


-DallanC


----------

